# Il patto biologico, ovvero, perchè mi sgridate sempre quando parlo di mignotte.



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Il patto biologico, ovvero, perchè mi sgridate sempre quando parlo di mignotte.*

Ogni volta che tiro in ballo le mignotte mi cazziate. C'è chi lo fa con grazia e intelligenza, c'è chi lo fa e basta. 

Bene. Mi sono chiesto perchè questa storia sia così intollerabile ai più (meglio "alle" più) e, mentre stavo in una riunione (noiosissima), ho ragionato quanto segue.

Lui e lei hanno lo stesso problema animale: passare il proprio DNA il più avanti possibile attraverso le generazioni.

Lui cerca di risolvere tale problema cercando di ingravidare il maggior numero di donne possibile e, in ultima analisi, moltiplicando le copule.

Lei cerca di risolvere tale problema attraverso la stabilità che rende possibile lo svezzamento della prole (che porta il DNA di entrambi, quindi anche il suo - di lei - e che è una faccenda piuttosto lunga, non una roba da una botta e via, per intenderci).

Ok. Allora,  visto così, il corteggiamento che prelude la copula ha le stesse caratteristiche di una trattativa commerciale dove:

Lei
"Guarda come sono bella (bellezza=simmetrie=salute) il tuo DNA dentro di me darà origine a prole stupenda"
"Guarda che bel seno che ho, al tuo bambino non mancherà il cibo"
"Guarda come sono intelligente, il tuo bambino sarà furbissimo"
e così via.

Lui
"Guarda come sono bello (bellezza=simmetrie= salute), il mio sperma è di ottima qualità"
"Guarda come sono forte, posso proteggere te e i nostri figli se mai arrivassero i Barbari"
"Guarda come sono intelligente, se non riesco a menare i Barbari vorrà dire che troverò il modo per fregarli"
e via così.

Ad un certo punto la trattativa si conclude con un patto:

"Io lascio che tu deponga il tuo sperma dentro di me a patto che tu mi conceda il tuo appoggio, che tu mi dia quel minimo di sicurezza (che la nostra cultura ha trasformato in "amore", "sentimento", "coinvolgimento emotivo" ecc....) che consentirà a nostro figlio di non essere scannato dai Barbari".

"Io depongo il mio sperma dentro di te (poi se arrivano i barbari vediamo, tanto lo sperma l'ho deposto, poi provo anche se mi riesce di deporlo altrove)".

Sull'equilibrio, sullo spostamento in un senso o nell'altro, di queste due "issues" si reggono tutte le storie fra uomini e donne che però hanno come fattore comune questo patto, il patto biologico (appunto).

Chiaro fino qui (sopratutto per me)? Sì? Bene.

Poi succede che qualcuno s'inventa le mignotte (non si parla naturalmente di mignotte coatte, ma di signore consapevoli e ben pagate) e dice:

"Guarda qua"
"Cos'è?"
"Una ********"
"Maddai"
"Eh, sì"
"A cosa serve?"
"A fare tutto quello che fai con quell'altra"
"Quella che ce l'ha con i Barbari?"
"Lei. E' vero, fa un po' finta, però è bravina"
"Posso deporre il mio sperma?"
"Beh, chiedilo a lei"
"Mi domanderà di difenderla dai barbari?"
"No, basta che la paghi. L'ultima volta che sono passati i Barbari hanno pagato anche loro"

Niente patto biologico, quindi. 
Sarà mica per questo che tutti ritengono sconveniente La cosa?

Lei:

"Le mignotte!!?? Guai! Trombi e non fai neanche il patto biologico"

Lui:

"Io a mignotte? Mai! Altrimenti vuol dire che non sono capace a vedermela con i Barbari"


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

se non potessi partecipare ad una riunione manderei sicuramente uno come  te per avere una relazione professionalmente dettagliata


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

Io t'ho già spiegato il mio punto di vista...

Ti considero fesso...perchè una "********" viene con te per soldi...al di là se anche solo fisicamente puoi piacerle o meno!!!!

E io da uomo non sentirei il mio ego molto gratificato da una cosa del genere...
guarda ormai al giorno d'oggi....visto che le donne fanno sesso tranquillamente(quindi nn c'è più il problema di aspettare anni per arrivare vergini al matrimonio)...non credo vai con una prostituta per una questione prettamente di pulsione, quindi la seduzione gioca anche il suo ruolo...e con una professionista il gioco seduttivo è una cosa che nn puoi fare.

Certo, puoi dirmi che loro ti offrono più prestazioni e non s'innamorano di te, quindi non ti creano problemi.

Ma alla prima cosa rispondo che ormai il sesso quasi per tutti è svincolato da parecchi tabù...quindi dovresti riscoprire il piacere della passione e delle fantasie erotiche con la tua compagna.

Alla seconda cosa dico che, andare con una prostituta, solo per la novità, rispetto alla monotonia del rapporto matrimoniale, è squallido.

Di conseguenza....andare a "mignotte" per me è una cosa stupida!!!!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io t'ho già spiegato il mio punto di vista...
> 
> Ti considero fesso...perchè una "********" viene con te per soldi...al di là se anche solo fisicamente puoi piacerle o meno!!!!
> 
> ...


Si vede che ti piace fare patti biologici. Mica dico che ti sbagli.


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Si vede che ti piace fare patti biologici. Mica dico che ti sbagli.


No davvero...principalmente per me è una questione di ego!!!!

Ho avuto la stessa discussione con un amico che la pensava come te....Io non capisco, ma non andrei con uno (seppur fighissimo) che so che non sta con me perchè gli sono piaciuta io...ma lo fa per soldi!!!!Mi sentirei stupida e soprattutto ancora più insicura dopo!!!

dov'è il fattore patto biologico?!?


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

ipotesi A: hai una compagna. perchè non fai sesso con lei? se ti trovi un'amante non può essere solo per sesso. probabilmente è per ego e corteggiamento che non sono previsti con una prostituta.
ipotesi B: hai una compagna ma non la ami. quindi cerchi una persona da amare. trovi un'amante perchè l'amore la prostituta non può venderlo.
ipotesiC: non hai compagna. se vuoi amore torni a B, se vuoi conquista torni ad A, se vuoi solos esso l'ipotesi più onesta è trovare una prostituta così da non ingannare nessuna e non farti fare pippe mentali da chi non ti interessa.
L'ipotesi del patto biologico ffa acqua da talmente tante parti che mi domando come mai non stai annegando.... forse sei in riunione....


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ipotesi A: hai una compagna. perchè non fai sesso con lei? se ti trovi un'amante non può essere solo per sesso. probabilmente è per ego e corteggiamento che non sono previsti con una prostituta.
> ipotesi B: hai una compagna ma non la ami. quindi cerchi una persona da amare. trovi un'amante perchè l'amore la prostituta non può venderlo.
> ipotesiC: non hai compagna. se vuoi amore torni a B, se vuoi conquista torni ad A, se vuoi solos esso l'ipotesi più onesta è trovare una prostituta così da non ingannare nessuna e non farti fare pippe mentali da chi non ti interessa.
> L'ipotesi del patto biologico ffa acqua da talmente tante parti che mi domando come mai non stai annegando.... forse sei in riunione....


 
... speriamo che mi salvino i Barbari.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ogni volta che tiro in ballo le mignotte mi cazziate. C'è chi lo fa con grazia e intelligenza, c'è chi lo fa e basta.
> 
> Bene. Mi sono chiesto perchè questa storia sia così intollerabile ai più (meglio "alle" più) e, mentre stavo in una riunione (noiosissima), ho ragionato quanto segue.
> 
> ...


Io a mignotte non ci vado ......... ma te sei un GRANDEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> ... speriamo che mi salvino i Barbari.


 speriamo di no!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








scherzo, ieri è stato piacevole discutere con te. 
Oggi la discussione è più noiosa, molto meno originale ed articolata. Vabbè, vediamo domani!!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io a mignotte non ci vado ......... ma te sei un GRANDEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Non ho mai detto di andare a mignotte (o forse ci vado tutti i giorni... chissà). Ti ringrazio, sto solo cercando di capire.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> speriamo di no!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vedrò di far meglio.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Io a mignotte non ci vado* ......... ma te sei un GRANDEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


 come mai? e senza polemica!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> No davvero...principalmente per me è una questione di ego!!!!
> 
> Ho avuto la stessa discussione con un amico che la pensava come te....Io non capisco, ma non andrei con uno (seppur fighissimo) che so che non sta con me perchè gli sono piaciuta io...ma lo fa per soldi!!!!Mi sentirei stupida e soprattutto ancora più insicura dopo!!!
> 
> dov'è il fattore patto biologico?!?


 
Si vede che sei bravo a vedertela con i Barbari....


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> come mai? e senza polemica!


ho anche aggiunto .....o forse ci vado tutti i giorni. Vedi tu, come ti viene meglio capirmi da quello che scrivo.


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Si vede che sei bravo a vedertela con i Barbari....


sarei donna io eh!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> sarei donna io eh!!!
















  p  orella la mia confu..


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2008)

*...........*

Non c'è nulla di più degradante che pagare per aver una donna da sbattersi....!!Credo che la stupidità degli uomini sia tutta qui....!!Detto da un uomo.....!!


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> p  orella la mia confu..

















ultimamente forse sto perdendo la mia femminilità eppure ieri ho anche cominciato con la danza del ventre!!!


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di più degradante che pagare per aver una donna da sbattersi....!!Credo che la stupidità degli uomini sia tutta qui....!!Detto da un uomo.....!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Confù*

QUelli son maschi.....esser uomo e tutt'altra cosa...!!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Ottobre 2008)

Analisi pressochè perfetta.

Mi sento di aggiungere che la genie delle prezzolate raccoglitrici di sperma è probabilmente nata nel momento in cui una delle suddette ha scoperto il sistema di liberarsi del concentrato di dna e del suo futuro prodotto (dopo essere stata congruamente remunerata, ovviamente) rompendo così *lei per prima* il patto biologico.

Le donne son davvero delle zoccole...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma l'uomo ci sta rendendo la pariglia e questa umanità, che comunque in qualche modo, zoppicando, s'è riprodotta fin'ora ha avviato il suo lento declino (che la porterà all'estinzione) con l'apparizione del primo uomo depilato.


----------



## Old Confù (17 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUelli son maschi.....esser uomo e tutt'altra cosa...!!


credo che Linea abbia dato inizio a questa serie di discussioni a tema, soprattutto per provocare le donne e farne una questione sulla morale(perchè è questo che pensa che noi pensiamo...), solo che almeno per me, la morale c'entra ben poco!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> come mai? e senza polemica!


 Sono uno che ha bisogno di sentirsi in grado di combattere i barbari........ E poi per un "servizio" che ne valga la pena mi dicono che i costi sono proibitivi, almeno per me


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Analisi pressochè perfetta.
> 
> Mi sento di aggiungere che la genie delle prezzolate raccoglitrici di sperma è probabilmente nata nel momento in cui una delle suddette ha scoperto il sistema di liberarsi del concentrato di dna e del suo futuro prodotto (dopo essere stata congruamente remunerata, ovviamente) rompendo così *lei per prima* il patto biologico.
> 
> ...


Vi prego! Tu e Linea Accoppiatevi e proliferate!!!! Poi pagatevi pure a vicenda, ma due come voi devono riprodursi!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Confù*

Diciamola tutta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   a uomo non solo è degradante ma fondamentalmente stupido....perchè riconosci economicamente un potere alla donna, che non sei in grado di aver e di gestire....!!!Concettualmente è un ammissione di inferiorità...anche se molti maschi la pensano diversamente....!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Analisi pressochè perfetta.
> 
> Mi sento di aggiungere che la genie delle prezzolate raccoglitrici di sperma è probabilmente nata nel momento in cui una delle suddette ha scoperto il sistema di liberarsi del concentrato di dna e del suo futuro prodotto (dopo essere stata congruamente remunerata, ovviamente) rompendo così *lei per prima* il patto biologico.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Analisi pressochè perfetta.
> 
> Mi sento di aggiungere che la genie delle prezzolate raccoglitrici di sperma è probabilmente nata nel momento in cui una delle suddette ha scoperto il sistema di liberarsi del concentrato di dna e del suo futuro prodotto (dopo essere stata congruamente remunerata, ovviamente) rompendo così *lei per prima* il patto biologico.
> 
> ...


E del primo tronista da Maria De Filippi... e finita... ci siamo giocati gli uomini


----------



## La Lupa (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vi prego! Tu e Linea Accoppiatevi e proliferate!!!! Poi pagatevi pure a vicenda, ma due come voi devono riprodursi!!!!!!!


Non saprei.

Io c'ho già un mezzo patto biologico con quello che vive in casa con me.


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Linea*

Sto pensando....  la tua teoria vale anche per i polli?

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ogni volta che tiro in ballo le mignotte mi cazziate. C'è chi lo fa con grazia e intelligenza, c'è chi lo fa e basta.
> 
> Bene. Mi sono chiesto perchè questa storia sia così intollerabile ai più (meglio "alle" più) e, mentre stavo in una riunione (noiosissima), ho ragionato quanto segue.
> 
> ...


Non andrei mai a mignotte. Detto questo, è uno dei post più belli della storia di Internet. Hai trovato un nuovo discepolo, maestro!


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Ottobre 2008)

*un solo commento*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> .....
> 
> Bene. Mi sono chiesto perchè questa storia sia così intollerabile ai più (meglio "alle" più) e, *mentre stavo in una riunione (noiosissima), ho ragionato quanto segue*.
> 
> ............


Voglio lavorare anch'io nella tua azienda  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se metti una buona parola per me, prometto di incitarti ogni giorno con benevolenza ad andare a mignotte.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di più degradante che pagare per aver una donna da sbattersi....!!Credo che la stupidità degli uomini sia tutta qui....!!Detto da un uomo.....!!


 
io non lo trovo affatto degradante.


esiste una richiesta è c'è l'offerta. quale è il problema, dove sta il problema?

nessuna implicazione di carattere emotivsocialcultural e tutti sono contenti .


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ma forse linea si è ispirato a Marcuse o giu di li?


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

linetta mia, a me dispiace solo che un uomo che, nonostante sta fissa per le mignotte mi pare intelligente, davvero creda che l'unica soluzione ad un problema di relazionarsi sia la *******. Io ti ho spiegato perchè sono tanto contraria dato che so come le puttane sono costrette a soddisfare i pruriti maschili, ma nel tuo caso temo che tu stia cercando di esorcizzare una delusione, un dolore che ti porta a rifugiarti nella convinzione che l'unico scopo della donna sia di sollazzarti il bigolino senza nessun tipo di coinvolgimento emotivo.
guarda che chi si perde delle gioie, e talvolta anche dei dolori, sei tu, che ti privi della compagnia di donne intelligenti e simpatiche con le quali oltrechè scopare potresti divertirti
e condividere tante cose.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Ottobre 2008)

tiene la fissa?

ohibo'..nun lo zapevo...

e com'è linea?cioè..come mai volevo dire...


scusate leggo a pezzi.


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tiene la fissa?
> 
> ohibo'..nun lo zapevo...
> 
> ...


bocciata e sprovvista di mestolino d'oro.
fava...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bocciata e sprovvista di mestolino d'oro.
> fava...


 
_a soreta_





 stasera è il caso di dirlo


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bocciata e sprovvista di mestolino d'oro.
> fava...


 
e poi che c i fai alzata a quest'ora della notte eh


----------



## brugola (18 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> _a soreta_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


besame
besame il bucio
come si fuera l'ultima l'ultima ves..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tiene la fissa?
> 
> ohibo'..nun lo zapevo...
> 
> ...


 Io addirittura ho sospettato che sia un vecchio "amico" con il gusto della polemica e della provocazione...


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Ottobre 2008)

*Linea*

Il tuo discorso è simile a quello di Alce Veloce di qualche mese fa.
Andrebbe benissimo se l'uomo fosse solamente un animale, ma l'uomo è molto di più.
Oltre ad essere più intelligente degli altri animali possiede anche una dimensione spirituale.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Ottobre 2008)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io addirittura ho sospettato che sia un vecchio "amico" con il gusto della polemica e della provocazione...


....pur'io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





contento lui...contenti pure noi..


Buona notte Pimpi...sono cotta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ....pur'io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tanti...a volte tornano ...buon pro...
Notte cara bestiolina!


----------



## LDS (18 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso è simile a quello di Alce Veloce di qualche mese fa.
> Andrebbe benissimo se l'uomo fosse solamente un animale, ma l'uomo è molto di più.
> Oltre ad essere più intelligente degli altri animali possiede anche una dimensione spirituale.



Sveglia Giobbe! 

L'uomo non è intelligente, è RAZIONALE! O almeno dovrebbe esserlo. Non ricominciamo con la solfa della dimensione spirituale che siete sempre meno per fortuna.


----------



## Old Confù (18 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamola tutta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io la penso esattamente come te...ripeto a Linea già da thread precedenti, che per me è una cosa stupida!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (18 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io non lo trovo affatto degradante.
> 
> 
> esiste una richiesta è c'è l'offerta. quale è il problema, dove sta il problema?
> ...


Forse se sei single, alla ricerca di un mero svuotamento...e stanco delle sole pratiche onanistiche, può essere concepibile che,  non volendo onestamente illudere in alcun senso nessuno, paghi per usufruire di un servizio....

In tutti gli altri casi, per un uomo, è altamente stupido andare a prostitute!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Forse se sei single, alla ricerca di un mero svuotamento...e stanco delle sole pratiche onanistiche, può essere concepibile che, non volendo onestamente illudere in alcun senso nessuno, paghi per usufruire di un servizio....
> 
> In tutti gli altri casi, per un uomo, è altamente stupido andare a prostitute!!!


 Anche in quel caso ...poveretto..


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso è simile a quello di Alce Veloce di qualche mese fa.
> Andrebbe benissimo se l'uomo fosse solamente un animale, *ma l'uomo è molto di più.*
> Oltre ad essere più intelligente degli altri animali possiede anche una dimensione spirituale.


Odio a morte essere frainteso, ma tant'è, se non sono capace di spiegarmi....
Per favore, Giobbe, rileggiti quello che ho scritto a suo tempo, e vedrai che alla fine diciamo esattamente la stessa cosa.
Solo che il fatto di essere anche di più di un animale non vuol dire che animali non si sia, anzi, sono convinto che la nostra percentuale "umana" (che io contrappongo alla natura animale) sia pohina pohina (come dicono a Firenze) rispetto alla bestia che generalmente domina.
Basta con la filosofia e parliamo di zoccole, dai!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso è simile a quello di Alce Veloce di qualche mese fa.
> Andrebbe benissimo se l'uomo fosse solamente un animale, ma l'uomo è molto di più.
> Oltre ad essere più intelligente degli altri animali possiede anche una dimensione spirituale.


 
vero,innaffia.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non saprei.
> 
> Io c'ho già un mezzo patto biologico con quello che vive in casa con me.


 
Avanzo formale richiesta di copula.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di più degradante che pagare per aver una donna da sbattersi....!!Credo che la stupidità degli uomini sia tutta qui....!!Detto da un uomo.....!!


 
Veramente?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sto pensando.... la tua teoria vale anche per i polli?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vale per tutte gli essere viventi dai polli ai premi Nobel.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Analisi pressochè perfetta.
> 
> Mi sento di aggiungere che la genie delle prezzolate raccoglitrici di sperma è probabilmente nata nel momento in cui una delle suddette ha scoperto il sistema di liberarsi del concentrato di dna e del suo futuro prodotto (dopo essere stata congruamente remunerata, ovviamente) rompendo così *lei per prima* il patto biologico.
> 
> ...


Le donne sono il motore del mondo.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non andrei mai a mignotte. Detto questo, è uno dei post più belli della storia di Internet. Hai trovato un nuovo discepolo, maestro!


 
Opperbacco divento fuxia.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso è simile a quello di Alce Veloce di qualche mese fa.
> Andrebbe benissimo se l'uomo fosse solamente un animale, ma l'uomo è molto di più.
> Oltre ad essere più intelligente degli altri animali possiede anche una dimensione spirituale.


 
.... che dimentica quando si tratta di istinti fondamentali. Pensaci, in fondo chiamiamo eroi quelli che con il loro comportamento disdegnano tali istinti (gli asceti, i martiri).... quello è il discrimine. E noi che eroi non siamo..... trombiam, trombiam, trombiamo.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io la penso esattamente come te...ripeto a Linea già da thread precedenti, che per me è una cosa stupida!!!!


 
Benissimo, non ci andare (però non tirare in ballo delle storie quando racconti un sacco di fole al solo scopo di copulare gratuitamente).


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Forse se sei single, alla ricerca di un mero svuotamento...e stanco delle sole pratiche onanistiche, può essere concepibile che, non volendo onestamente illudere in alcun senso nessuno, paghi per usufruire di un servizio....(finalmente un po' di buon senso)
> 
> In tutti gli altri casi, per un uomo, è altamente stupido andare a prostitute!!!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io non lo trovo affatto degradante.
> 
> 
> esiste una richiesta è c'è l'offerta. quale è il problema, dove sta il problema?
> ...


 
Appunto. E' così difficile?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> linetta mia, a me dispiace solo che un uomo che, nonostante sta fissa per le mignotte mi pare intelligente, davvero creda che l'unica soluzione ad un problema di relazionarsi sia la *******. Io ti ho spiegato perchè sono tanto contraria dato che so come le puttane sono costrette a soddisfare i pruriti maschili, ma nel tuo caso temo che tu stia cercando di esorcizzare una delusione, un dolore che ti porta a rifugiarti nella convinzione che l'unico scopo della donna sia di sollazzarti il bigolino senza nessun tipo di coinvolgimento emotivo.
> guarda che chi si perde delle gioie, e talvolta anche dei dolori, sei tu, che ti privi della compagnia di donne intelligenti e simpatiche con le quali oltrechè scopare potresti divertirti
> e condividere tante cose.


 
Ti assicuro che le signore a cui mi riferisco io non sono abbligate a fare niente e se non ti comporti con gentilezza (e prodigalità) ti fanno filare in men che non si dica.

Non ho mai detto che il ruolo delle donne sia quello di meri oggetti di sollazzo, anzi le rispetto e mi affascinano come poco altro.... ma di che cosa si parla qui? Di tradimenti, giusto? E tu credi che il capo cinquantenne che si tromba la segretaria ventenne  (magari raccontandole un sacco di balle al solo scopo di copulare gratuitamente, balle fra le quali campeggerà la solita "mia moglie non mi capisce" o similia) stia cercando un rapporto "umano"? Quello cerca di ficcarlo in un po' di carne giovane (scusa la crudezza). Quindi ritengo più onesto, se proprio ci piglia la voglia, il congruo pagamento a fronte della sontuosa prestazione. Non si fa soffrire nessuno e tutti sono contenti. Tutto qua.

Potrei parlarti dei miei "esorcismi" e delle mie delusioni (non inferiori, nè superiori, in numero e qualità, a quelle di chiunque altro), ma temo che lo troveresti alquanto noioso, quindi te le risparmio anche perchè tu sei fra quelli che mi sgridano con gentilezza.


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Avanzo formale richiesta di copula.


Mmm... non so se ti piacerà eh... Napo c'ha il naso grosso, i basettoni...

Comunque glie lo chiedo, hai visto mai...



'giorno a tutti


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra, lo so di revelarti una realtà dolorosa...ma ci sono coppie che "copulano" anche per solo piacere reciproco...
E mica tutte per fare sesso chiediamo una poltrona di governo!!!


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ogni volta che tiro in ballo le mignotte mi cazziate. C'è chi lo fa con grazia e intelligenza, c'è chi lo fa e basta.
> 
> Bene. Mi sono chiesto perchè questa storia sia così intollerabile ai più (meglio "alle" più) e, mentre stavo in una riunione (noiosissima), ho ragionato quanto segue.
> 
> ...


 
Un uomo sopra i 30 che non ha provato l’emozione di pagare per fare l’amore non sa cosa si perde.
( prima dei 30 le motivazioni sono diverse,........ si è dei ragazzini ) 
E’ un’emozione particolare, frizzante, da entrambe le parti ( sia per chi li da che per chi li riceve ).
Logicamente non parlo delle prostitute da marciapiede ma delle altre, quelle che lo fanno per “ passione “. 
Il gallismo italiano ci impedisce di confessare che facciamo uso di tali servizi.
Spesso gli uomini si vergognano e dicono “ non ho bisogno di pagare, trovo delle donne che lo fanno gratis “.
Sbagliano, è proprio il dover pagare che rende la cosa affascinante. 

Alle donne questa cosa fa ribrezzo, ma le donne che la pensano così sono spesso ( ho detto spesso, non sempre ) donne schiave del perbenismo e dei doveri e valori fittizi, persone adombrate dalla loro coscienza, dal dover sempre dividere il bene dal male, il giusto dallo sbagliato. Persone, a volte , che mentono a se stesse, recitando una parte che non è la loro. 

Personalmente ho provato raramente la cosa ma mi è sempre piaciuta. Intendiamoci, non è lo scop....are il perno centrale di un incontro con una prostituta, è tutto quello che ci gira attorno, è l’atmosfera.

anche farsi pagare è bellissimo, la mia amante, per esempio ( non per raccontare di me ma per spiegare il concetto ) un po’ di tempo fa mi ha detto “ oggi l’hotel lo pago io, ti pago per i tuoi servigi “. La cosa mi è piaciuta tantissimo, ci ha elettrizzato entrambi.


Caro Lineadombra, chi ti “ cazzia “ come dici tu, è gente che non sa nulla, è gente che non sa vivere, è gente che non vuole vivere, è gente intrappolata dai propri pensieri e convinzioni, è gente che esiste e basta, ma c’è una grossa seppur sottile differenza fra vivere ed esistere.

Io direi ..................non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma se ti piace tanto perchè lo fai raramente?


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se ti piace tanto perchè lo fai raramente?


mangio solo quando ho fame.


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Alle donne questa cosa fa ribrezzo, ma le donne che la pensano così sono spesso ( ho detto spesso, non sempre ) donne schiave del perbenismo e dei doveri e valori fittizi, persone adombrate dalla loro coscienza, dal dover sempre dividere il bene dal male, il giusto dallo sbagliato. Persone, a volte , che mentono a se stesse, recitando una parte che non è la loro.
> 
> .


o magari donne che non hanno bisogno di pagare nessuno per fare l'amore?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> mangio solo quando ho fame.


o quando ti tirano un osso da mordicchiare?


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> o magari donne che non hanno bisogno di pagare nessuno per fare l'amore?


 
forse non hai letto bene,
il discorso non è questo, certo che non si ha bisogno di pagare per fare l'amore, nessuno ( o quesi ) ha bisogno di farlo, è che è proprio il pagare ( o farsi pagare ) che dà un'emozione molto particolare. 

Si può volerla provare oppure no, questo dipende dalle persone, ma non condannare il gesto.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> o quando ti tirano un osso da mordicchiare?


sento, da parte tua, più voglia di insultare che di parlare.
svincolo


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> sento più voglia di insultare che di parlare.
> svincolo


bravo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma non è svicolo?


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


svincolo mi piace di più.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> sento, da parte tua, più voglia di insultare che di parlare.
> svincolo


sento da parte tua una lunga coda di paglia.
Svicolo anch'io


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sento da parte tua una lunga coda di paglia.
> Svicolo anch'io


bene


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mmm... non so se ti piacerà eh... Napo c'ha il naso grosso, i basettoni...
> 
> Comunque glie lo chiedo, hai visto mai...
> 
> ...


Capito, devo considerare rigettata l'istanza di copula. Si può fare appello?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

il ridicolo di chi se la suona e se la canta è che finisce veramente per credere alle minchiate che partorisce.
celebrare e osannare l'andare a mignotte e offendersi perchè con una metafora gli si spiega il succo dell'andare a mignotte è proprio ridicolo e denota che non si è poi così tanto convinti di quanto scritto qualche riga più su.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Lineadombra, lo so di revelarti una realtà dolorosa...ma ci sono coppie che "copulano" anche per solo piacere reciproco...
> E mica tutte per fare sesso chiediamo una poltrona di governo!!!


Non mi riveli nessuna verità dolorosa, ma una verità deliziosa che, peraltro conosco benissimo.

Sto solo dicendo che se proprio a uno gli "scappa" di copulare mi sembra più onesto che lo faccia con una professionista piuttosto che inventarsi delle balle per..... farlo gratis.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Un uomo sopra i 30 che non ha provato l’emozione di pagare per fare l’amore non sa cosa si perde.
> ( prima dei 30 le motivazioni sono diverse,........ si è dei ragazzini )
> E’ un’emozione particolare, frizzante, da entrambe le parti ( sia per chi li da che per chi li riceve ).
> Logicamente non parlo delle prostitute da marciapiede ma delle altre, quelle che lo fanno per “ passione “.
> ...


 
Oscar, intervento da.....Oscar. Sei immediatamente ingaggiato nel mio collegio di difesa.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> o magari donne che non hanno bisogno di pagare nessuno per fare l'amore?


 
.... ma hanno bisogna d'illudersi che l'obiettivo principale del beccone di turno non sia quello della copula.


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> .... ma hanno bisogna d'illudersi che l'obiettivo principale del beccone di turno non sia quello della copula.


ci rinuncio..


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci rinuncio..


 

Mannò, era così bello!


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

che poi non ho capito perchè beccone


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Oscar, intervento da.....Oscar. Sei immediatamente ingaggiato nel mio collegio di difesa.


non penso che tu abbia bisogno di difesa, è che tu ed io siamo persone molto in sintonia.

si, certo, qui ci sono persone che attaccano...problemi loro.
Io preferisco dedicarmi ad altre cose, ma rispetto la loro irritazione.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non penso che tu abbia bisogno di difesa, è che tu ed io siamo persone molto in sintonia.
> 
> si, certo, qui ci sono persone che attaccano...problemi loro.
> Io preferisco dedicarmi ad altre cose, ma rispetto la loro irritazione.


guarda che pensarla diversamente non vuol dire attaccare.

Se invece vuoi confrontarti esclusivamente con chi la pensa come te sono fatti tuoi e rispetto questa tua esigenza.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi non ho capito perchè beccone


 
Perchè stiamo parlando di tradimenti, ommadonnamia, possibile che io non riesca a spiegarmi?

Ci riprovo.

Non sto dicendo che tutti si debba andare a puttane (o che donne siano puttane o altre scemenze del genere).

Sto solo dicendo che il più delle volte chi tradisce la moglie o la fidanzata convivente o comunque la persona con cui ha impostato un progetto di esistenza comune, lo fa per ricercare un semplice diversivo erotico.

Per assicurarsi tale diversivo non esita ad inventarsi (consciamente, inconsciamente, non lo so) un sacco di fregnacce al solo scopo di imbastire un corteggiamento copulatorio e trombarsi quella che ci casca innescando una reazione a catena di disastri e seminando vittime ovunque (mogli, figli, la stessa amante, se stesso, a volte).

Detto questo non sembra anche a te che se stò casinista andasse a mignotte risolverebbe il problema (del diversivo erotico) in maniera semplice e indolore per tutti?

Solo questo.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che pensarla diversamente non vuol dire attaccare.
> 
> Se invece vuoi confrontarti esclusivamente con chi la pensa come te sono fatti tuoi e rispetto questa tua esigenza.


 
rispondo,.... per cortesia ( ma non avevi svicolato ? ) 

il mio discorso a Lineadombra non contemplava il tuo intervento ( già da me dimenticato ), parlavo in generale, non sentirti " toccata " non era mia intenzione farlo, non mi riferivo a te.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rispondo,.... per cortesia ( ma non avevi svicolato ? )
> 
> il mio discorso a Lineadombra non contemplava il tuo intervento ( già da me dimenticato ), parlavo in generale, non sentirti " toccata " non era mia intenzione farlo, non mi riferivo a te.


non so se riuscirò a superare un tale doloroso affronto ma m'impegnerò.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Perchè stiamo parlando di tradimenti, ommadonnamia, possibile che io non riesca a spiegarmi?
> 
> Ci riprovo.
> 
> ...


rosso : ti spieghi benissimo, è che a volte, chi ascolta, ha dei filtri troppo fitti per recepire il messaggio.
Filtri fatti di paure, di imprinting, di ruoli sociali, di inconsapevolezza di quello che si è  etc. etc.


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Perchè stiamo parlando di tradimenti, ommadonnamia, possibile che io non riesca a spiegarmi?
> 
> Ci riprovo.
> 
> ...


io sono dell'idea che se non ti trovi bene più con tua moglie o la tua compagna la lasci.
punto.
il resto è  noia


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so se riuscirò a superare un tale doloroso affronto ma m'impegnerò.


 
non volevo farti un affronto, scusami se l'ho fatto, anche inconsapenvolmente


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io sono dell'idea che se non ti trovi bene più con tua moglie o la tua compagna la lasci.
> punto.
> il resto è noia


vedo che per decidere cosa GLI ALTRI devono fare si hanno le idee chiarissime  ( il tono è scherzoso, s'intende )


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> vedo che per decidere cosa GLI ALTRI devono fare si hanno le idee chiarissime ( il tono è scherzoso, s'intende )


uso lo stesso parametro  con me stessa.
e non mi conto palle. 
mi piacciono le cose semplici, è già così faticoso ogni tanto..


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Detto questo non sembra anche a te che se stò casinista andasse a mignotte risolverebbe il problema (del diversivo erotico) in maniera semplice e indolore per tutti?
> 
> Solo questo.


sei tu che, cantandotela e suonandotela con il tuo amico, non vuoi uscire dal tuo schema per capire che a parità di situazione scoperta dal consorte, i danni sono identici ...... anzi, potrebbero pure esser peggiori ...... 

poi ovvio, se non ti sgama nessuno, nessuna delle 2 opzioni provoca danni


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vabbè... ragazze però dai... non capisco perchè vi turbiate tanto delle ragioni di chi compra la merce più ambita al mondo.

(Almeno fino a un pò di tempo fa... ho molti dubbi sul fatto che continuerà ad esserlo....)

Voglio dire... *davvero davvero* non riuscite a dissociare il sesso dall'amore???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Eppure siete anche delle vecchie carampane che ormai certe cose della vita dovreste conoscerle eh...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> sei tu che, cantandotela e suonandotela con il tuo amico, non vuoi uscire dal tuo schema per capire che a parità di situazione scoperta dal consorte, i danni sono identici ...... anzi, potrebbero pure esser peggiori ......
> 
> poi ovvio, se non ti sgama nessuno, nessuna delle 2 opzioni provoca danni


mah, 
penso che una moglie sia più propensa a perdonare un marito che di tanto in tanto va a " mignotte " ( come dite voi )

piuttosto che un marito che abbia un'amante stabile.

almeno, questo è quello che sento dire


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... ragazze però dai... non capisco perchè vi turbiate tanto delle ragioni di chi compra la merce più ambita al mondo.
> 
> (Almeno fino a un pò di tempo fa... ho molti dubbi sul fatto che continuerà ad esserlo....)
> 
> ...


ma chi si turba?
io l'ho già detto, sono per le cose semplici.
se il mio uomo non mi garba più lo mollo.
punto. 
è il continuo autogiustificarsi che mi fa sorridere.
e cmq per me chi va a mignotte resta uno sfigato.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... ragazze però dai... non capisco perchè vi turbiate tanto delle ragioni di chi compra la merce più ambita al mondo.
> 
> (Almeno fino a un pò di tempo fa... ho molti dubbi sul fatto che continuerà ad esserlo....)
> 
> ...


Quello che non capisco è come considerare unica associazione al solo sesso la ********

stop.

ma perchè tutti possono scrivere ******** tranne me??:-///


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Quello che non capisco è come considerare unica associazione al solo sesso la ********
> 
> stop.
> 
> ma perchè tutti possono scrivere ******** tranne me??:-///


colpa del mestolino


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... ragazze però dai... non capisco perchè vi turbiate tanto delle ragioni di chi compra la merce più ambita al mondo.
> 
> (Almeno fino a un pò di tempo fa... ho molti dubbi sul fatto che continuerà ad esserlo....)
> 
> ...












  mi pareva si parlasse della differenza di danno tra un andar a mignotte e un aver l' amante (più o meno volatile)


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> mah,
> penso che una moglie sia più propensa a perdonare un marito che di tanto in tanto va a " mignotte " ( come dite voi )
> 
> piuttosto che un marito che abbia un'amante stabile.
> ...


quel che pensi tu continua a valere finchè non vieni beccato ... e dire che mi pare un concetto basilare eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quando vieni beccato IMPARI quel che realmente pensa il/la consorte ....... e son uccelli per diabetici


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... ragazze però dai... non capisco perchè vi turbiate tanto delle ragioni di chi compra la merce più ambita al mondo.
> 
> (Almeno fino a un pò di tempo fa... ho molti dubbi sul fatto che continuerà ad esserlo....)
> 
> ...



Ti quoto.

Certo non rimarrei col traditore che siano mignotte o _donne per bene_...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi si turba?
> io l'ho già detto, sono per le cose semplici.
> se il mio uomo non mi garba più lo mollo.
> punto.
> ...


 
come volevasi dimostrare, le donne ( non tutte ) non ne capiscono il fascino, come ho detto nel mio post un poco più sopra.

verde : e chi si giustifica ? se ne parla per spiegare in cosa consiste, 
non vedo il motivo di giustificarsi per il soddisfacimento di un desiderio. 
Lo si soddisfa e basta.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> quel che pensi tu continua a valere finchè non vieni beccato ... e dire che mi pare un concetto basilare eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, hai ragione, ho parecchi amici " IMPARATI " che mi hanno detto molto in proposito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare, le donne ( non tutte ) non ne capiscono il fascino, come ho detto nel mio post un poco più sopra.
> 
> verde : e chi si giustifica ? se ne parla per spiegare in cosa consiste,
> non vedo il motivo di giustificarsi per il soddisfacimento di un desiderio.
> Lo si soddisfa e basta.


premesso che sono convinta che la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sia andato almeno una volta con una prostituta e che non giudico perché sono stracazzacci loro, non ci vedo nulla di affascinante nel vedersela dare da una che si fa pagare e che la darebbe a chiunque.


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> premesso che sono convinta che la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sia andato almeno una volta con una prostituta e che non giudico perché sono stracazzacci loro, non ci vedo nulla di affascinante nel vedersela dare da una che paga e che la darebbe a chiunque.


Effettivamente fa sentire molto uomo...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> premesso che sono convinta che la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sia andato almeno una volta con una prostituta e che non giudico perché sono stracazzacci loro, non ci vedo nulla di affascinante nel vedersela dare da una che paga e che la darebbe a chiunque.


lo so che non ci vedi nulla di affascinante, lo so.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> premesso che sono convinta che la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sia andato almeno una volta con una prostituta e che non giudico perché sono stracazzacci loro, non ci vedo nulla di affascinante nel vedersela dare da una che paga e che la darebbe a chiunque.


Vabhe' almeno la paga


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> lo so che non ci vedi nulla di affascinante, lo so.


dicci cosa c'è di affascinante allora, anzichè fare il saccente.
illuminaci.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Certo non rimarrei col traditore che siano mignotte o _donne per bene_...


ripeto.
Credo che  ci siano un botto di uomini che si sentono tanto avanti ma la pensano ancora come il mio bisnonno .. a loro faccio notare che oggi le donne che si vogliono fare solo una bella scopata sono tante. Ma tante eh??
E non sono mignotte in quanto non si fanno pagare.
Mi risulta così strano che tutti questi traditori trovino solo angeliche amanti che li esigono come premi per tutta la vita.
Se poi invece il senso del tred è esclusivamente quello di spiegarci che tale brivido del proibito sia pagare una donna esco e mi sposo più in là...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabhe' almeno la paga


non è che volevi dire "vabbè almeno gliela dà"?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabhe' almeno la paga


o..

almeno la vede


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ripeto.
> Credo che ci siano un botto di uomini che si sentono tanto avanti ma la pensano ancora come il mio bisnonno .. a loro faccio notare che oggi le donne che si vogliono fare solo una bella scopata sono tante. Ma tante eh??
> E non sono mignotte in quanto non si fanno pagare.
> Mi risulta così strano che tutti questi traditori trovino solo angeliche amanti che li esigono come premi per tutta la vita.
> *Se poi invece il senso del tred è esclusivamente quello di spiegarci che tale brivido del proibito sia pagare una donna* esco e mi sposo più in là...


nel caso fammi spazio per favore.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dicci cosa c'è di affascinante allora, anzichè fare il saccente.
> illuminaci.


non è che voglio fare il saccente o illuminare chissachì,percarità. 

Ho già detto come la vedo io ( non è verità, è come la vedo io ), se scorri indietro di qualche pagina in questo 3d lo puoi leggere ( sempre che hai tempo e voglia ).

se non lo trovi posso sempre ripeterlo, ma non vorrei allungare inutilmente il 3d con cose già dette


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io sono dell'idea che se non ti trovi bene più con tua moglie o la tua compagna la lasci.
> punto.
> il resto è noia


 
Sai una cosa? Anch'io la penso così, ma a leggere questo forum si direbbe che siamo rimasti in due (a pensarla così).

Gente che si sbaciucchia nel piazzale del supermercato, quella che le suona il telefono di notte, quell'altra che non ha ancora capito che il suo ruolo di amante resterà tale per sempre e che lei resterà sempre a disposizione dello ******* che se la scopa e che la rimbambisce di cazzate solo per avere un'alternativa erotica alla moglie....... 

Una bella "madame", dopotutto, è più onesto.


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Una bella "madame", dopotutto, è più onesto.













l'ultima riga l'hai messa solo per farmi dispetto!!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ripeto.
> Credo che  ci siano un botto di uomini che si sentono tanto avanti ma la pensano ancora come il mio bisnonno .. a loro faccio notare che oggi le donne che si vogliono fare solo una bella scopata sono tante. Ma tante eh??
> E non sono mignotte in quanto non si fanno pagare.
> Mi risulta così strano che tutti questi traditori trovino solo angeliche amanti che li esigono come premi per tutta la vita.
> Se poi invece il senso del tred è esclusivamente quello di spiegarci che tale brivido del proibito sia pagare una donna esco e mi sposo più in là...



Capretta io penso a un uomo che vuole trombare e alle donne... credo che se fossi un uomo mi cercherei una prostituta carina, discreta, sana, con una clientela fissa e selezionata...

Ma non per il gusto di pagare... solo per non dovermi straspaccare le palle!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ultima riga l'hai messa solo per farmi dispetto!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non è che voglio fare il saccente o illuminare chissachì,percarità.
> 
> Ho già detto come la vedo io ( non è verità, è come la vedo io ), se scorri indietro di qualche pagina in questo 3d lo puoi leggere ( sempre che hai tempo e voglia ).
> 
> se non lo trovi posso sempre ripeterlo, ma non vorrei allungare inutilmente il 3d con cose già dette


mi fai un riassunto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








scherzo, ora lo cerco


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ultima riga l'hai messa solo per farmi dispetto!!!


 


Eheheheheeh..... ti darei un bacio, anzi, avanzerei nei tuoi confronti istanza copulatoria.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Eheheheheeh..... ti darei un bacio, anzi, avanzerei nei tuoi confronti istanza copulatoria.


 
ma gratis?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Che poi quello che mi fa ridere è che qui leggo solo di uomini che se anche ammettono di andare a mignotte si sentono tutti come richard gere in pretty woman...
La ******** deve esser quella che lo fa con passione, l'adorabile bocca di rosa..oltre a julia roberts il nulla..
Però, però...quando vedo la coda come al super davanti alla 20enne rumena con le occhiaie come due samsonite , i piedi che fumano e lo sguardo di quella che vive per una bella dormita e lavata mi domando dove sono tutti 'sti richard gere...


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> mah,
> penso che una moglie sia più propensa a perdonare un marito che di tanto in tanto va a " mignotte " ( come dite voi )
> 
> piuttosto che un marito che abbia un'amante stabile.
> ...


ma si, in fondo, ma tanto infondo, meglio una "signorina" che un'amante con sentimento allegato da smazzarsi. 
Certo è che un calcio in culo non lo si nega comunque..


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capretta io penso a un uomo che vuole trombare e alle donne... credo che se fossi un uomo mi cercherei una prostituta carina, discreta, sana, con una clientela fissa e selezionata...
> 
> Ma non per il gusto di pagare... solo per non dovermi straspaccare le palle!


 
Piano piano ci arriviamo. Non solo traspaccare le palle, ma anche essere più onesto.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma gratis?


 
Non importa, pago pure, se ne può parlare.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ma si, in fondo, ma tanto infondo, meglio una "signorina" che un'amante con sentimento allegato da smazzarsi.
> Certo è che un calcio in culo non lo si nega comunque..


 
Matilde, hai capito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non importa, pago pure, se ne può parlare.


 
brugolì, hai bisogno di qualcuno che curi i tuoi interessi? posso farti da "manager"...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Piano piano ci arriviamo. Non solo traspaccare le palle, ma anche essere più onesto.



Onesto con chi?

Aggiungo *Don't patronize me*... e' un atteggiamento che mi fa realmente girare i santissimi coglioni!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brugolì, hai bisogno di qualcuno che curi i tuoi interessi? posso farti da "manager"...


Niente intermediari (è pure reato).


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onesto con chi?
> 
> Aggiungo *Don't patronize me*... e' un atteggiamento che mi fa relamente girare i santissimi coglioni!


Onesto su tutta la linea cheddiamine.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Onesto su tutta la linea cheddiamine.


Si ma quale linea?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Onesto su tutta la linea cheddiamine.


ma non vedi che ti contraddici?
hai concordato con brugola sul fatto che se non va bene molli la moglie e ti fai chi vuoi e ora parli di onestà??


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Matilde, hai capito.


Se però mi fai le pulci sulla spesa di casa e per i tuoi sollazzi spendi parecchio..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Niente intermediari (è pure reato).


 
invece la prostituzione non lo è...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

...


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Eheheheheeh..... ti darei un bacio, anzi, avanzerei nei tuoi confronti istanza copulatoria.


ok, ma laviamo le manine prima eh?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ......................
> 
> Caro Lineadombra, chi ti “ cazzia “ come dici tu, *è gente che non sa nulla, è gente che non sa vivere, è gente che non vuole vivere*, è gente intrappolata dai propri pensieri e convinzioni, è gente che esiste e basta, ma c’è una grossa seppur sottile differenza fra vivere ed esistere.
> 
> Io direi ..................non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa.


Giudicate errati i giudizi di chi vi giudica, a parer vostro...e poi esprimete voi simili giudizi un tanto al chilo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Saper/voler vivere, è aver provato "il brivido" di pagare una prostituta?

E' quello che significa "sapere" come va il mondo?

Si può anche considerare il punto di vista che forse si farebbero meno danni per se e per chi sta con noi andando con una prostituta piuttosto che avendo una storia parallela con un'amante, ma quello che ho sottolineato è quantomeno squalificante per chi l'ha scritto.

Ultima considerazione: il discorso è prettamente maschilista, e non si può certo pretendere di averne un analogo corrispettivo dialogando con donne che evidentemente (e se proprio vuoi per i vari retaggi culturali etc etc) non alimentano lo stesso mercato al maschile.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giudicate errati i giudizi di chi vi giudica, a parer vostro...e poi esprimete voi simili giudizi un tanto al chilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bravo fedi!
te l'appoggio e spingo pure


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> Se però mi fai le pulci sulla spesa di casa e per i tuoi sollazzi spendi parecchio..


Sicuramente costera' meno di un'amante


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sicuramente costera' meno di un'amante



Esatto! Sopratutto emozionalmente parlando la prostituta e' a bassissimo mantenimento


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giudicate errati i giudizi di chi vi giudica, a parer vostro...e poi esprimete voi simili giudizi un tanto al chilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
rosso : non giudico errati i giudizi, li giudico giudizi, tuttoquì
ho espresso una mia opinione, senza voler giudicare

giallo : squalificante è un aggettivo negativo ? 
squalificante da cosa ? dal perbenismo  forse ? dai desideri comuni ? 
ok, allora è squalificante, hai ragione

verde : non pretendo nulla.
a me risulta che ci sia anche un mercato maschile di prostituzione.
Se c'è l'offerta vuol dire che c'è la richiesta, non trovi ?


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

mica tutto quello che ha un mercato è giusto.
anche di coca c'è una grandissima richiesta ...


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso : non giudico errati i giudizi, li giudico giudizi, tuttoquì
> ho espresso una mia opinione, senza voler giudicare
> 
> giallo : squalificante è un aggettivo negativo ?
> ...


SI che esiste, si sa ... ma nessuno ne parla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' "tabu".


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> invece la prostituzione non lo è...


 
lo ha detto ieri la ministra che "il governo" non fa nulla contro chi dispone liberamente del proprio corpo, a pagamento, se non c'è lo sfruttamento dietro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

*io sarò contro corrente*

o una pervertita, ma un desiderio mai confessato che ho è quello di sapere un uomo quanto pagherebbe per una notte con me...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso : non giudico errati i giudizi, li giudico giudizi, tuttoquì
> ho espresso una mia opinione, senza voler giudicare
> 
> giallo : squalificante è un aggettivo negativo ?
> ...


Il giudizio lo esprimi eccome, visto che imputi a chi non condivide il tuo/vostro pensiero, il non saper vivere. Tu come lo chiami questo?

Si, squalificante è aggettivo negativo quando appunto conferma, come fai tu subito appresso, che chi ha formulato quella frase, l'ha formulata perchè convinto che i "desideri comuni" siano da bocciare in toto, o ritendosi in qualche modo nel giusto solo perchè fuori dal coro.

In che proporzione sta il mercato maschile (se si esclude quello omosessuale) rispetto a quello femminile? Uno a mille? 
La pretesa nasce dal voler "convincere" della correttezza di un certo tipo di valutazione chi evidentemente non si pone il quel 1 %o ...tentando di rafforzare quanto si sostiene con i giudizi di cui sopra....non ti pare?


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> o una pervertita, ma un desiderio mai confessato che ho è quello di sapere un uomo quanto pagherebbe per una notte con me...


... apri un sondaggio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... apri un sondaggio


 ma anche no


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> o una pervertita, ma un desiderio mai confessato che ho è quello di sapere un uomo quanto pagherebbe per una notte con me...


io 11 anni fa beccai 150 mila lire per una pompa.
(che avrei fatto aggratis)


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il giudizio lo esprimi eccome, visto che imputi a chi non condivide il tuo/vostro pensiero, il non saper vivere. Tu come lo chiami questo?
> 
> Si, squalificante è aggettivo negativo quando appunto conferma, come fai tu subito appresso, che chi ha formulato quella frase, l'ha formulata perchè convinto che i "desideri comuni" siano da bocciare in toto, o ritendosi in qualche modo nel giusto solo perchè fuori dal coro.
> 
> ...


mah, guarda, se ti ho dato l'impressione di esprimere un giudizio, mi sono espresso male, non intendo giudicare, credimi.

Non voglio convincere nessuno. Esprimo il mio parere, il mio punto di vista, tuttoquì. Non penso di ritenermi " nel giusto " tutt'altro.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io 11 anni fa beccai 150 mila lire per una pompa.
> (che avrei fatto aggratis)


 maddaiiiiiiiiii.......................


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io 11 anni fa beccai 150 mila lire per una pompa.
> (che avrei fatto aggratis)


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma anche no


Pensavo fosse una tua curiosita', percio' ti ho suggerito il sondaggio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io 11 anni fa beccai 150 mila lire per una pompa.
> (che avrei fatto aggratis)


 che ci hai comprato con quei soldi?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> maddaiiiiiiiiii.......................


bhè?
io non ho mica chiesto  nè l'avrei fatto per soldi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io 11 anni fa beccai 150 mila lire per una pompa.
> (che avrei fatto aggratis)


 
che corrispondono a circa 300 euro di oggi. alla faccia


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che ci hai comprato con quei soldi?


una collana


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse una tua curiosita', percio' ti ho suggerito il sondaggio


 certamente non me la toglierei sul forum mari'


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una collana


bel popò di puttanino..


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che corrispondono a circa 300 euro di oggi. alla faccia


se ci sono uomini pirla che te devo da dì?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè?
> io non ho mica chiesto nè l'avrei fatto per soldi


 vuol dire che eri molto brava


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che corrispondono a circa 300 euro di oggi. alla faccia


11anni fa il valore dei soldi era maggiore


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io 11 anni fa beccai 150 mila lire per una pompa.
> (che avrei fatto aggratis)


però.mi stupisce piacevolmente questa cosa 
allora è vero 

si condannano i peccati che ci si è stufati di commettere


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vuol dire che eri molto brava


non so. Pagò prima


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so. Pagò prima


ammazzao...era affamato mica da ridere !!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so. Pagò prima
















   sulla fiducia?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so. Pagò prima


 niente..."prendi i soldi e scappa?" 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  tipo pinguino....col ganzo con la patta aperta che ti rincorre.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> però.mi stupisce piacevolmente questa cosa
> allora è vero
> 
> *si condannano i peccati che ci si è stufati di commettere*


non starai esagerando?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so. Pagò prima


 Aspetta aspetta.... racconta bene come andarono le cose...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> però.mi stupisce piacevolmente questa cosa
> allora è vero
> 
> si condannano i peccati che ci si è stufati di commettere


trovi sia contradditorio?
non mi sembra.
Io condanno l'ipocrisia di chi va a puttane e se la conta e quel che ho fatto io (con una persona con la quale ho tuttora rapporti quotidiani) è iniziato per gioco e finito come tale (pur se costoso per lui)


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> trovi sia contradditorio?
> non mi sembra.
> Io condanno l'ipocrisia di chi va a puttane e se la conta e quel che ho fatto io (con una persona con la quale ho tuttora rapporti quotidiani) è iniziato per gioco e finito come tale (pur se costoso per lui)


no, non è contraddittorio, è umano. 
Io non condanno, cerco di capire e basta. 
Se va bene a te, va bene a tutti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> no, non è contraddittorio, è umano.
> Io non condanno, cerco di capire e basta.
> Se va bene a te, buona camicia a tutti.


.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> trovi sia contradditorio?
> non mi sembra.
> Io condanno l'ipocrisia di chi va a puttane e se la conta e quel che ho fatto io (con una persona con la quale ho tuttora rapporti quotidiani) è iniziato per gioco e finito come tale (pur se costoso per lui)


le prostitute anche lo fanno per gioco e si conclude con un pagamento, ed a volte, se lo fanno con passione, si divertono pure,
che male c'è ?, io non vedo alcun male.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> le prostitute anche lo fanno per gioco e si conclude con un pagamento, ed a volte, se lo fanno con passione, si divertono pure,
> che male c'è ?, io non vedo alcun male.


bene.
Continua ad andare a puttane


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *le prostitute anche lo fanno per gioco* e si conclude con un pagamento, ed a volte, se lo fanno con passione, si divertono pure,
> che male c'è ?, io non vedo alcun male.


vaglielo a dire a quelle sulla binasca come si divertono se la sera non portano il grano al protettore...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bene.
> Continua ad andare a puttane


beh, anche tu potresti continuare......... ( lo dico scherzando, logicamente )


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vaglielo a dire a quelle sulla binasca come si divertono se la sera non portano il grano al protettore...


lo dico a quelle che prendono 800 euro per due ore, girano in Mercedes e sono sempre allegre.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> beh, anche tu potresti continuare......... ( lo dico scherzando, logicamente )


è inutile che tenti di offendermi. Se non fosse stato un gioco tra me e una persona che continuo a vedere non lo avrei scritto qua.
ma contento tu...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vaglielo a dire a quelle sulla binasca come si divertono se la sera non portano il grano al protettore...


oppure 

vaglielo a dire a quelle che si fanno 12 ore di fabbrica e arrivano a casa distrutte.


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> oppure
> 
> vaglielo a dire a quelle che si fanno 12 ore di fabbrica e arrivano a casa distrutte.


ma sei davvero convinto che quelle ragazze che vedi in strada non preferirebbero farsi 12 ore in fabbrica??


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è inutile che tenti di offendermi. Se non fosse stato un gioco tra me e una persona che continuo a vedere non lo avrei scritto qua.
> ma contento tu...


 
nessuna offesa, almeno non da parte mia


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> trovi sia contradditorio?
> non mi sembra.
> Io condanno l'ipocrisia di chi va a puttane e se la conta e quel che ho fatto io (con una persona con la quale ho tuttora rapporti quotidiani) è iniziato per gioco e finito come tale (pur se costoso per lui)








Asdu.. io ti voglio tanto bene e mi sei tanto cara... però lascerei perdere fossi in te...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sei davvero convinto che quelle ragazze che vedi in strada non preferirebbero farsi 12 ore in fabbrica??


tra la strada e la fabbrica potrebbero preferire la fabbrica ( forse ) 

ma tra 400 euro all'ora e la fabbrica, forse, molte, preferirebbero i 400 all'ora.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> tra la strada e la fabbrica potrebbero preferire la fabbrica ( forse )
> 
> ma tra 400 euro all'ora e la fabbrica, forse, molte, preferirebbero i 400 all'ora.


mah... prova a chieder in giro.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

*Il ragioniere (fantozzi) del sesso...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> che corrispondono a circa 300 euro di oggi. alla faccia


Corrispondono a 75 eurini...


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Corrispondono a 75 eurini...


enzina è lenta di conto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Corrispondono a 75 eurini...


 credo si riferisse al potere d'acquisto....


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> tra la strada e la fabbrica potrebbero preferire la fabbrica ( forse )
> 
> ma tra 400 euro all'ora e la fabbrica, forse, molte, preferirebbero i 400 all'ora.


Mi sembra un'analisi piuttosto realistica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Corrispondono a 75 eurini...





Brugola ha detto:


> enzina è lenta di conto





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo si riferisse al potere d'acquisto....


 
per fortuna tra tanti pirla ce n'è una intelligente


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Asdu.. io ti voglio tanto bene e mi sei tanto cara... però lascerei perdere fossi in te...


ah si?
Secondo te se non avesse avuto la valenza che ho spiegato avrei scritto su un forum pubblico una cosa del genere?
Dai lupa..non mi fare più scema di quanto sia.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per fortuna tra tanti pirla ce n'è una intelligente


 esimia collega....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> esimia collega....


è un piacere reincontrarla


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è un piacere reincontrarla


 alle prese con tremila cose e un principio di influenza....


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'analisi piuttosto realistica.


molto.
è meglio avere una bella casetta per stare al calduccio che avere una baracca fredda fredda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> alle prese con tremila cose e un principio di influenza....


 
azz mi spiace, specie per l'influenza. corri subito dal medico, ti passa in una settimana anziché in 7 giorni


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azz mi spiace, specie per l'influenza. corri subito dal medico, ti passa in una settimana anziché in 7 giorni


 bel risparmio di tempo...mi son limitata a prendere un po' di paracetamolo


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per fortuna tra tanti pirla ce n'è una intelligente


Per fortuna che ce n'è anche qualcuna spiritosa...


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per fortuna che ce n'è anche qualcuna spiritosa...


fa anche l'arrogante lei !!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per fortuna che ce n'è anche qualcuna spiritosa...





Brugola ha detto:


> fa anche l'arrogante lei !!!


vabbè dai, solo perché non avevate capito una fava... non prendetevela così


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah si?
> Secondo te se non avesse avuto la valenza che ho spiegato avrei scritto su un forum pubblico una cosa del genere?
> Dai lupa..non mi fare più scema di quanto sia.


Credo si riferisse al tentativo di trasformare il piombo in oro.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non all'episodio pecuniario da te narrato


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

*Tu la conosci?*



Brugola ha detto:


> fa anche l'arrogante lei !!!


Ma chi è?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> Se però mi fai le pulci sulla spesa di casa e per i tuoi sollazzi spendi parecchio..


 
Sono un abilissimo distrattore di somme.


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah si?
> Secondo te se non avesse avuto la valenza che ho spiegato avrei scritto su un forum pubblico una cosa del genere?
> Dai lupa..non mi fare più scema di quanto sia.


Non ci penso nemmeno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' che anche le allegre professioniste di cui sopra mostrano sorridenti l'ultima smart acquistata con l'utilizzo dei beni di natura.
E ci fanno una risata sopra.

Quello volevo dire.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non ci penso nemmeno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


========================================
io ho detto  :le prostitute anche lo fanno per gioco e si conclude con un pagamento, ed a volte, se lo fanno con passione, si divertono pure,
che male c'è ?, io non vedo alcun male. 

=========================================
a me ha detto che la volevo offendere, sono curioso di leggere cosa dice a te.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ========================================
> io ho detto  :le prostitute anche lo fanno per gioco e si conclude con un pagamento, ed a volte, se lo fanno con passione, si divertono pure,
> che male c'è ?, io non vedo alcun male.
> 
> ...


Caro il mio finto tonto, le prostitute lo faranno per passione o per altro ma lo fanno come mestiere. Io ho risposto provocatoriamente ad uno scherzo di un uomo con il quale, ripeto per la dodicesima volta, ho un rapporto tuttora di amicizia.
Poi se vuoi andare avanti io mollo il colpo perché mi sarei rotta


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Caro il mio finto tonto, le prostitute lo faranno per passione o per altro ma lo fanno come mestiere. Io ho risposto provocatoriamente ad uno scherzo di un uomo con il quale, ripeto per la dodicesima volta, ho un rapporto tuttora di amicizia.
> Poi se vuoi andare avanti io mollo il colpo perché mi sarei rotta


 
essere prostituta è un'indole, non è detto che poi si debba per forza esercitare.
comunque..... non dico più nulla, hai detto tutto tu. ( il mio tono è scherzoso, logicamente, anche se un poco pesantemente, lo ammetto )


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> essere prostituta è un'indole, non è detto che poi si debba per forza esercitare.
> comunque..... non dico più nulla, hai detto tutto tu. ( il mio tono è scherzoso, logicamente, anche se un poco pesantemente, lo ammetto )


di scherzoso tu avevi solo il nick precedente.
Ma se ti diverti prosegui pure


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> essere prostituta è un'indole, non è detto che poi si debba per forza esercitare.
> comunque..... non dico più nulla, hai detto tutto tu. ( il mio tono è scherzoso, logicamente, anche se un poco pesantemente, lo ammetto )


 
posso dirti che stai scherzosamente rompendo i maroni?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *essere prostituta è un'indole*, non è detto che poi si debba per forza esercitare.
> comunque..... non dico più nulla, hai detto tutto tu. ( il mio tono è scherzoso, logicamente, anche se un poco pesantemente, lo ammetto )


 mamma mia, un'indole....
che ne sai, sei stato prostituta? 
io non so cosa si agita nella testa di una che lo fa come mestiere senza essere costretta.
Per alcune diversa moralità, è un lavoro come un altro. Per altre invece serena consapevolezza (e da parte mia tanto di cappello). Per altre ancora è una scelta, al posto dei 400euro al mese sono 400euro al giorno. 
Non so nemmeno cosa ha portato asu a buttarsi in questo 'gioco', ma avrà avuto le sue ragioni e se è serena oggi non avendo ripetuto l'esperienza vuol dire che non è paragonabile al mestiere, non credi? Saprà lei le condizioni al contorno e non vedo perchè io, conoscnedole o meno, debba esprimere un giudizio! Al massimo potevo dire 'maddai!!' oppure 'e come ti ci sei ritrovata?'.
per cui sorvolerei quel punto e rientrerei nel merito...


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> posso dirti che stai scherzosamente rompendo i maroni?


posso togliere il scherzosamente?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





pesante come una fagiolata ad agosto


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> pesante come una fagiolata ad agosto












   a me i fagioli mi garbano pure d'agosto


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> posso dirti che stai scherzosamente rompendo i maroni?





latriglia ha detto:


> posso togliere il scherzosamente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensa di essere molto divertente.
Ed è talmente ipocrta che quando gli dico che insulta dice che scherza.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mamma mia, un'indole....
> che ne sai, sei stato prostituta?
> 
> Non so nemmeno cosa ha portato asu a buttarsi in questo 'gioco', ma avrà avuto le sue ragioni e se è serena oggi non avendo ripetuto l'esperienza vuol dire che non è paragonabile al mestiere, non credi? Saprà lei le condizioni al contorno e non vedo perchè io, conoscnedole o meno, debba esprimere un giudizio!' oppure 'e come ti ci sei ritrovata?'.
> per cui sorvolerei quel punto e rientrerei nel merito...


 

lei si è fatta dare 150 mila lire in anticipo per una prestazione di sesso orale.( così ha detto ) 
sono cose sue, ho detto che se sta bene a lei sta bene a tutti, non ho espresso giudizi.

farsi pagare per una prestazione credo che sia un'indole, non 
ho espresso giudizi, ho dato un mio parere, tuttoquì. 
non ho insultato nessuno.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa di essere molto divertente.
> Ed è talmente ipocrta che quando gli dico che insulta dice che scherza.


signora mia, inizia a dirgli di si, come fosse il bimbetto rompicojoni dell'amica che tanto rivedi tra 10 anni


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> lei si è fatta dare 150 mila lire in anticipo per una prestazione di sesso orale.( così ha detto )
> sono cose sue, ho detto che se sta bene a lei sta bene a tutti, non ho espresso giudizi.
> 
> farsi pagare per una prestazione credo che sia un'indole, non
> ...


hai letto male.
Io non mi son fatta dare.
Io ho preso-
comunque sei simpatico  quanto un atacco di diarrea in tram


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> signora mia, inizia a dirgli di si, come fosse il bimbetto rompicojoni dell'amica che tanto rivedi tra 10 anni


anche 20


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa di essere molto divertente.
> Ed è talmente ipocrta che quando gli dico che insulta dice che scherza.


insultare le persone non è mia abitudine, ne qui, ne nella vita reale.

mi sa che l'insulto te lo sei data da sola, raccontando quell'episodio.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> insultare le persone non è mia abitudine, ne qui, ne nella vita reale.
> 
> mi sa che l'insulto te lo sei data da sola, raccontando quell'episodio.


a sto punto basta la presenza ..... a meno che non ti abbiano cucito dita e bocca


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai letto male.
> Io non mi son fatta dare.
> Io ho preso-
> comunque sei simpatico quanto un atacco di diarrea in tram


ok, ok, hai ragione tu, 
svincolo.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> insultare le persone non è mia abitudine, ne qui, ne nella vita reale.
> 
> mi sa che l'insulto te lo sei data da sola, raccontando quell'episodio.


Direi che hai ampiamente espresso la tua opinione.
Direi che tutti abbiamo compreso qual è il tuo modo di porti, di pensare e di confrontarti.
La chiudiamo qui o il gioco ti piace così tanto da portarlo avanti ancora molto?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mammamia che casino. Non ci capisco più quasi niente e quindi provo a riassumere:

- Chi va a mignotte è uno sfigato perchè vuol dire che non trova nessuno che gliela dà gratis.

- Il mondo è pieno di signore che te la danno gratis e che non ti chiedono niente in cambio giacchè le donne hanno nei confronti del sesso lo stesso distacco degli uomini e, come questi ultimi, se ne impippano del patto biologico (dove le abbiate viste tutte stè allegrone lo sapete solo voi, a me, dopo un primo entusiasmo, han sempre finito per rintronarmi).

- Qualora si venga colti da un attacco copulatorio è molto meglio procedere  intortando la graziosa di turno anche se si sa benissimo che la moglie non la si lascierà mai (con lei c'è il patto biologico, i bambini, magari qualche conto a Ginevra in comune, ecc.). Se poi la graziosa di turno, opportunamente intortata, si dispera fa niente, vorrà dire che si balbetterà qualcosa per tirarla il più a lungo possibile onde non ricadere nella copula mercenaria e passare da sfigati (punto 1).

- Il vero uomo è colui che:
      a) Pone il suo ego al di sopra di tutto rifiutandosi di pagare la prestazione e quindi, se   colto da attacco copulatorio, intorta spietatamente a destra e a sinistra.
      b) Non pensa alle conseguenze dei suoi atti scellerati e, in ultima istanza, se ne frega dei malintesi che genera e del dolore che semina.


...........


Sarà ma a me sembra che in prima battuta si debba cercare di cornificare la partner il meno possibile, poi, se magari, un giorno, per caso, in primavera (quando la natura si risveglia e le signore cominciano a lierarsi degli indumenti, inducendo nello stralunato passante insane idee copulatorie) uno ha voglia di farsi un "giretto" fuori programma.......


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Direi che hai ampiamente espresso la tua opinione.
> Direi che tutti abbiamo compreso qual è il tuo modo di porti, di pensare e di confrontarti.
> La chiudiamo qui o il gioco ti piace così tanto da portarlo avanti ancora molto?


rispondo per cortesia..... 

ok, la chiudiamo qui.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mammamia che casino. Non ci capisco più quasi niente e quindi provo a riassumere:
> 
> - Chi va a mignotte è uno sfigato perchè vuol dire che non trova nessuno che gliela dà gratis.
> 
> ...


un buon compromesso sarebbe trovare una " amicizia erotica " non è facile.............. ma si può cercare.
Ed una volta trovata non è facile da mantenere in equilibrio , il rischio che uno dei 2 si innamori ( rovinando tutto )  è altissimo.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rispondo per cortesia.....
> 
> ok, la chiudiamo qui.


 
Massì, Oscar, le donne (e certi uomini) non lo capiranno mai.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Massì, Oscar, le donne (e certi uomini) non lo capiranno mai.


l'arroganza e la maleducazione che trapela dalla gran percentuale dei vostri scritti dovrebbe ,quantomeno, mettervi il dubbio che non vi state ponendo nel modo giusto se raccogliete tutti questi commenti poco gradevoli.
Queste "chicche" di frasi sono patetiche oltre che cafone nei confronti delle donne che vi stanno leggendo e perdendo tempo a rispondre
Ma tant'è..


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2008)

*Linewadombra e oscar*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Massì, Oscar, le donne (e certi uomini) non lo capiranno mai.


Va bene... potete fregiarvi del titolo di "precettori del forum"!
Sempre che abbiate tempo e pazienza da dedicare, purtroppo la cosa più difficile non é esternare le proprie opinioni, ma aiutare gli altri ad esternare le proprie .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> un buon compromesso sarebbe trovare una " amicizia erotica " non è facile.............. ma si può cercare.
> Ed una volta trovata non è facile da mantenere in equilibrio , il rischio che uno dei 2 si innamori ( rovinando tutto ) è altissimo.


 
dimenticavo....Alberoni parla di questo " sentimento " 
c'è anche un libro famoso che ne parla 

" l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere " 

ci sono anche parecchi film che hanno trattato l'argomento, ma non ne ricordo i titoli.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Ottobre 2008)

una mia conoscente una volta mi ha proposto la cosa dicendo un termine molto buffo il " trombamico " . 
MI sono sentito lusingato dalla proposta ma ho rifiutato, avevo una paura folle che lo avrebbe poi detto in giro. Non so, forse ho perso un'occasione...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mammamia che casino. Non ci capisco più quasi niente e quindi provo a riassumere:
> 
> - Chi va a mignotte è uno sfigato perchè vuol dire che non trova nessuno che gliela dà gratis.
> 
> ...


 niente, questo pezzo mi sfugge ancora... non ce la posso fare.. ragiono da stupida donnina, lo so, ma me lo tengo così...


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> niente, questo pezzo mi sfugge ancora... non ce la posso fare.. ragiono da stupida donnina, lo so, ma me lo tengo così...


ci sta ribadendo che nel suo mondo gli uomini non hanno il benchè minimo controllo sul loro ormone ..


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> un buon compromesso sarebbe trovare una " *amicizia erotica *" non è facile.............. ma si può cercare.
> Ed una volta trovata non è facile da mantenere in equilibrio , il rischio che uno dei 2 si innamori ( rovinando tutto )  è altissimo.


... la classica: Trombamica/o  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ci sta, ci stanno  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Ragazzi vi consiglio questo film  

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://cinema.ilsole24ore.com/recensioni/00009549.php














   poi mi direte.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'arroganza e la maleducazione che trapela dalla gran percentuale dei vostri scritti dovrebbe ,quantomeno, mettervi il dubbio che non vi state ponendo nel modo giusto se raccogliete tutti questi commenti poco gradevoli.
> Queste "chicche" di frasi sono patetiche oltre che cafone nei confronti delle donne che vi stanno leggendo e perdendo tempo a rispondre
> Ma tant'è..


 
Non mi sembrava di essere arrogante. Se lo sono stato mi scuso.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va bene... potete fregiarvi del titolo di "precettori del forum"!
> Sempre che abbiate tempo e pazienza da dedicare, purtroppo la cosa più difficile non é esternare le proprie opinioni, ma aiutare gli altri ad esternare le proprie ....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Maddai che sai benissimo che non è così.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ci sta ribadendo che nel suo mondo gli uomini non hanno il benchè minimo controllo sul loro ormone ..


 
Non sei tanto lontana dalla realtà.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non sei tanto lontana dalla realtà.


la tua forse ....... quella di tutti gli uomini che conosco è ben diversa


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non mi sembrava di essere arrogante. Se lo sono stato mi scuso.


ti ringrazio


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> la tua forse ....... quella di tutti gli uomini che conosco è ben diversa


 
idem con patatina


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem con patatina


idem idem idem


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> idem idem idem


Linea, o siamo rimasti davvero in pochi, o gli altri sono tutti attori eccellenti


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> la tua forse ....... quella di tutti gli uomini che conosco è ben diversa


 
Evidentemente non viviamo sullo stesso pianeta.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Linea, o siamo rimasti davvero in pochi, o gli altri sono tutti attori eccellenti


La seconda che hai detto. L'ultima chicca è la storia del direttore generale del Fondo Monetario Internazionale preso da un evidente attacco copulatorio.... l'hai letta?


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Evidentemente non viviamo sullo stesso pianeta.


ognuno sceglie il suo in base a quel che desidera avere attorno


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto. L'ultima chicca è la storia del direttore generale del Fondo Monetario Internazionale preso da un evidente attacco copulatorio.... l'hai letta?


Azz! Me la sono persa! Riassumi, se puoi!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ognuno sceglie il suo in base a quel che desidera avere attorno


 
Mah, io qui ci sono arrivato per caso e quello che ho trovato non l'ho scelto io.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mah, io qui ci sono arrivato per caso e quello che ho trovato non l'ho scelto io.


qui al mondo o qui sul forum?

come scegli di essere comporta chi ti ritrovi attorno, ne tanto ne quanto, quindi si, tu scegli il tuo mondo


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Ottobre 2008)

In buona sostanza.....
Non ho letto tutto il thread perchè pare si risolva in un tedioso ripetere le stesse cose da una parte e dall'altra.
Io aggiungo solo questo: ci prendiamo troppo sul serio, e siamo convinti che il fatto di poter mettere un fiocchetto colorato sui nostri istinti più elementari basti per farci sentire più "umani", superiori alle caste animali inferiori.
Si tratta invece di capire che bestie siamo e bestie rimaniamo, con l'unico dovere, che ci deriva dall' intelligenza e dalla consapevolezza con le quali la natura ci ha voluto punire, di tentare di essere migliori. Questo non vuol dire che già migliori siamo, anzi! Lungo è il cammino, ma se lo vestiamo di ipocrita superiorità, non lasceremo spazio allo sforzo di migliorare, abbandonandoci ai formalismi quando riusciamo, ed agli istinti vestiti della festa quando gli ormoni strappano il guinzaglio. Questo non è riservato agli uomini, investe, anche se con orpelli diversi anche le donne. Amen


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

quali doveri?

queste son scelte, come tutte le altre nella vita, puoi anche scegliere al primo risveglio ormonale di andare a prostitute, ma pretendere la pacca sulla spalla proprio no


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Azz! Me la sono persa! Riassumi, se puoi!


Il più brevemente possibile. 

Allora Il direttore generale del FMI è un distinto signore sulla sessantina che aveva l'abitudine di trombarsi tutte le giovani funzionarie (più o meno rampanti) che gli capitavano a tiro. Perfetto esempio di beccone seriale (tale quale il signo "B" del mio post).
Ovviamente, per trombare gratis, s'inventava robaccia da fotoromanzo (pare che gli abbiano trovato la mail piena di lettere.....'il mio cuore, il tuo cuore'....... 'mia moglie non mi capisce'........'sono così solo'....... ecc.).

Senonchè con l'ultima ragazzetta (mi sembra che fosse la responsabile del middle ast) gli è andata male, non nel senso che è andato in bianco (pare che, viste le resistenze della graziosa, questa volta avesse promesso una sfolgorante carriera.... carriera contro pompa, altro classico), ma perchè il di lei marito, brillante economista argentino (e caliente) ha piantato un casino d'inferno, sputtanando i due piccioncini di fronte al mondo intero.

Ora, a parte il cattivo gusto di trombare a più non posso negli augusti uffici di uno degli organismi internazionali che dovrebbero tutelare il mondo nell'attuale crisi globale, l'episodio la dice lunghissima su attacchi copulatori, becconi seriali e su come le donne cadano facilmente preda di chi se le intorta.

P.S.
Pare che la moglie del beccone seriale l'abbia presa malissimo, rincarando la dose di sputtanamento di fronte al mondo intero.

La questione è ora all'esame dell'Assemblea Generale delle Nazioni Unite alla quale non mancherò di mandare in copia questi nostri piacevoli ragionamenti.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Il più brevemente possibile.
> 
> Allora Il direttore generale del FMI è un distinto signore sulla sessantina che aveva l'abitudine di trombarsi tutte le giovani funzionarie (più o meno rampanti) che gli capitavano a tiro. Perfetto esempio di beccone seriale (tale quale il signo "B" del mio post).
> Ovviamente, per trombare gratis, s'inventava robaccia da fotoromanzo (pare che gli abbiano trovato la mail piena di lettere.....'il mio cuore, il tuo cuore'....... 'mia moglie non mi capisce'........'sono così solo'....... ecc.).
> ...








 ????????????????????????


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> La questione è ora all'esame dell'Assemblea Generale delle Nazioni *Unite alla quale non mancherò di mandare in copia questi nostri piacevoli ragionamenti*.


ma perchè????
perchè??????


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè????
> perchè??????


perchè sicuramente alle nazioni unite non potranno prendere una decisione senza leggere i nostri discorsi


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè????
> perchè??????


 
Perchè cosa? Se l'è trombata lui, mica io.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ????????????????????????


 
Quella era la parte scherzosa del post.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè sicuramente alle nazioni unite non potranno prendere una decisione senza leggere i nostri discorsi


 
Su questo non c'è dubbio


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Su questo non c'è dubbio


 
visti i vertici magari gli facciamo pure un favore..


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In buona sostanza.....
> Non ho letto tutto il thread perchè pare si risolva in un tedioso ripetere le stesse cose da una parte e dall'altra.
> Io aggiungo solo questo: ci prendiamo troppo sul serio, e siamo convinti che il fatto di poter mettere un fiocchetto colorato sui nostri istinti più elementari basti per farci sentire più "umani", superiori alle caste animali inferiori.
> Si tratta invece di capire che bestie siamo e bestie rimaniamo, con l'unico dovere, che ci deriva dall' intelligenza e dalla consapevolezza con le quali la natura ci ha voluto punire, di tentare di essere migliori. Questo non vuol dire che già migliori siamo, anzi! Lungo è il cammino, ma se lo vestiamo di ipocrita superiorità, non lasceremo spazio allo sforzo di migliorare, abbandonandoci ai formalismi quando riusciamo, ed agli istinti vestiti della festa quando gli ormoni strappano il guinzaglio. Questo non è riservato agli uomini, investe, anche se con orpelli diversi anche le donne. Amen


Alce veloce, non ho parole. Credo che ti passerò un paio d'indrizzi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Quella era la parte scherzosa del post.


Speravo tu avessi qualche "gancio", magari con gli uffici stampa.
Sai come ci sguazzerebbero alcuni giornalisti in tal materiale. Come materia prima, grezza, s'intende


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Alce veloce, non ho parole. Credo che ti passerò un paio d'indrizzi.


Oltre agli indirizzi, mandami pure una carta black. La mia si inceppa sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















(va bene anche una gold, grazie)


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Speravo tu avessi qualche "gancio", magari con gli uffici stampa.
> Sai come ci sguazzerebbero alcuni giornalisti in tal materiale. Come materia prima, grezza, s'intende


Macchè.... episodio riportato da tutta la stampa nei giorni scorsi.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oltre agli indirizzi, mandami pure una carta black. La mia si inceppa sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, puoi sempre darti alla fuga sui tetti e sperare che la druda non sia armata (cento scudi vuol la bagassia....trallallero lallero lallà)


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> (cento scudi vuol la bagassia....trallallero lallero lallà)


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


 
Niente, mi smartelli sempre.


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In buona sostanza.....
> Non ho letto tutto il thread perchè pare si risolva in un tedioso ripetere le stesse cose da una parte e dall'altra.
> Io aggiungo solo questo: ci prendiamo troppo sul serio, e siamo convinti che il fatto di poter mettere un fiocchetto colorato sui nostri istinti più elementari basti per farci sentire più "umani", superiori alle caste animali inferiori.
> Si tratta invece di capire che bestie siamo e bestie rimaniamo, con l'unico dovere, che ci deriva dall' intelligenza e dalla consapevolezza con le quali la natura ci ha voluto punire, di tentare di essere migliori. Questo non vuol dire che già migliori siamo, anzi! Lungo è il cammino, ma se lo vestiamo di ipocrita superiorità, non lasceremo spazio allo sforzo di migliorare, abbandonandoci ai formalismi quando riusciamo, ed agli istinti vestiti della festa quando gli ormoni strappano il guinzaglio. Questo non è riservato agli uomini, investe, anche se con orpelli diversi anche le donne. Amen


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


>


Comoda, comoda.
Sono decenni che faccio 'sti discorsi, e a seconda del vento che tira mi danno ragione o mi crocifiggono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Un uomo sopra i 30 che non ha provato l’emozione di pagare per fare l’amore non sa cosa si perde.
> ( prima dei 30 le motivazioni sono diverse,........ si è dei ragazzini )
> E’ un’emozione particolare, frizzante, da entrambe le parti ( sia per chi li da che per chi li riceve ).
> Logicamente non parlo delle prostitute da marciapiede ma delle altre, quelle che lo fanno per “ passione “.
> ...


Il tuo valore passa attraverso il denaro.
Denaro che possiedi e ti consente di sentirti momentaneamente padrone.
Denaro che ti dà valore come maschio se ti immagini pagato.
Hai mai pensato di seguire una psicoterapia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare, le donne ( non tutte ) non ne capiscono il fascino, come ho detto nel mio post un poco più sopra.
> 
> verde : e chi si giustifica ? se ne parla per spiegare in cosa consiste,
> non vedo il motivo di giustificarsi per il soddisfacimento di un desiderio.
> Lo si soddisfa e basta.


 Quando leggo ste cose io, ad esempio, avrei desiderio di darti una martellata sugli alluci...tu ci staresti? Magari a pagamento?


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando leggo ste cose io, ad esempio, avrei desiderio di darti una martellata sugli alluci...tu ci staresti? Magari a pagamento?



posso tenerlo fermo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> o una pervertita, ma un desiderio mai confessato che ho è quello di sapere un uomo quanto pagherebbe per una notte con me...


E se scoprissi ...troppo poco...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ?
Consiglio una psicoterapia anche a te.
Cercare conferme del proprio valore attraverso il denaro non mi sembra molto sano.

Certo non lo è neanche avere relazioni per mettere tacche su ...i tacchi lo è ...anche su questo ci sarebbe da riflettere.


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscar, non è una questione di soldi. Penso di averne cestinati per nulla. L'idea che tu millanti come sensazionale e portatrice di fascino nel pagare una donna per farti una scopata è raggelante per un uomo. Non è l'amenità del gesto in se. 

Dimmi per quale motivo tu dovresti ritenerti soddisfatto nel pagare una donna! E soprattutto dimmi per quale motivo non ti sei sentito un oggetto completamente inutile per la tua amante che ti ha pagato per sollazzarsi. 
Quando hai soldi (si busco, lo so che non ti piace) puoi avere tutte le donne che vuoi gratis che stanno con te solo per i soldi che non gli dai. Per quale motivo devi spendere?


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E se scoprissi ...troppo poco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sai che botta se uno ti dice 100 euro?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E se scoprissi ...troppo poco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non oso pensare cosa dirai dopo la mia pompa da 150.000 ....
la leggo domani
bacio


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non oso pensare cosa dirai dopo la mia pompa da 150.000 ....
> la leggo domani
> bacio


azz e quanto costi...scusa ma preferisco la cl 500!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> azz e quanto costi...scusa ma preferisco la cl 500!


non avevo dubbi


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi


e che non ce l'ho tutti quei soldini....che famo non usciamo più?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e che non ce l'ho tutti quei soldini....che famo non usciamo più?


non mi fare incazzare prima di dormire nè??


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi fare incazzare prima di dormire nè??



madame...ero preoccupato per voi!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> madame...ero preoccupato per voi!


adorabile rompicoglioni..non è ancora nata e già non ti reggo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Il più brevemente possibile.
> 
> Allora Il direttore generale del FMI è un distinto signore sulla sessantina che aveva l'abitudine di trombarsi tutte le giovani funzionarie (più o meno rampanti) che gli capitavano a tiro. Perfetto esempio di beccone seriale (tale quale il signo "B" del mio post).
> Ovviamente, per trombare gratis, s'inventava robaccia da fotoromanzo (pare che gli abbiano trovato la mail piena di lettere.....'il mio cuore, il tuo cuore'....... 'mia moglie non mi capisce'........'sono così solo'....... ecc.).
> ...


 A me sembra che la dica più lunga su chi ha in mano il potere mondiale e sulle capacità di controllare le situazioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> posso tenerlo fermo?


Ma se non lo pago ...godo solo a metà...


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> adorabile rompicoglioni..non è ancora nata e già non ti reggo


ti ho lasciato andare a dormire!!! guarda che bravo. Ora vado a nanna pure io. 

Adorabile rompicoglioni lo prendo come un complimento!


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se non lo pago ...godo solo a metà...


l'altra metà godo io tranquilla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non oso pensare cosa dirai dopo la mia pompa da 150.000 ....
> la leggo domani
> bacio


Nulla.
E' un gioco erotico.
A me non divertirebbe ...ma ce ne sono tanti che non mi divertono...mica sono io la misura del divertimento erotico...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> l'altra metà godo io tranquilla.


 Allora ...vediamo se ci sta?


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora ...vediamo se ci sta?


oscar ti va di venire preso a martellate??? in via del tutto eccezionale lo facciamo gratis. 

Sappiamo benissimo che se non ci dai dei soldini non sei contento e non assapori il gusto effimero della vita; tuttavia le prime martellate sono un omaggio. Le altre tranquillo che costeranno dalle 50 alle 100 euro.


----------



## Old oscar (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tuo valore passa attraverso il denaro.
> Denaro che possiedi e ti consente di sentirti momentaneamente padrone.
> Denaro che ti dà valore come maschio se ti immagini pagato.
> Hai mai pensato di seguire una psicoterapia?


 
scusa, forse hai capito male, è lei che ha pagato me


----------



## Old oscar (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> oscar, non è una questione di soldi. Penso di averne cestinati per nulla. L'idea che tu millanti come sensazionale e portatrice di fascino nel pagare una donna per farti una scopata è raggelante per un uomo. Non è l'amenità del gesto in se.
> 
> Dimmi per quale motivo tu dovresti ritenerti soddisfatto nel pagare una donna! E soprattutto dimmi per quale motivo non ti sei sentito un oggetto completamente inutile per la tua amante che ti ha pagato per sollazzarsi.
> Quando hai soldi (si busco, lo so che non ti piace) puoi avere tutte le donne che vuoi gratis che stanno con te solo per i soldi che non gli dai. Per quale motivo devi spendere?


hai perfettamente ragione, quello da noi fatto ( lei ed io ) era solo un gioco, uno scherzo.

rosso : Non mi sento per nulla soddisfatto di pagare e non ne ho il bisogno, ho detto che è una sensazione particolare il farlo, tuttoquì

verde : non so dirti, non mi sono sentito inutile. 
Prova tu e poi mi dici come ti sei sentito, fare teoria non serve, bisogna provare. dico sul serio, lo dico con amicizia, prova e poi mi dici.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> scusa, forse hai capito male, è lei che ha pagato me


 Mi ripeto:

Originalmente inviato da *Persa/Ritrovata*  
_Il tuo valore passa attraverso il denaro.
Denaro che possiedi e ti consente di sentirti momentaneamente padrone.
*Denaro che ti dà valore come maschio se ti immagini pagato.
*Hai mai pensato di seguire una psicoterapia?_


----------



## Old oscar (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ripeto:
> 
> Originalmente inviato da *Persa/Ritrovata*
> _Il tuo valore passa attraverso il denaro.
> ...


opps, scusa, avevo letto in maniera distratta.

ok, ok, ma non hai considerato il fatto che era un gioco, era per scherzare, quello che abbiamo fatto.

Non pensi che ogni tanto bisogna vivere anche con un poco di leggerezza ?

in fondo non ci rimangono che 40 o 50 anni da vivere ( al massimo ) 
e non sono nulla.
A volte un poco di leggrezza non guasta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> opps, scusa, avevo letto in maniera distratta.
> 
> ok, ok, ma non hai considerato il fatto che era un gioco, era per scherzare, quello che abbiamo fatto.
> 
> ...


Ognuno gioca come gli pare.
Ma attraverso il gioco (come attraverso le fantasie, i sogni e qualsiasi nostro atto...) comunichiamo molto di noi stessi. I bambini vengono psicanalizzati attraverso il gioco e sempre con quella modalità si attua la terapia...
Tu comunichi un desiderio di controllo delle relazioni attraverso il denaro.
E attribuisci valore a te e agli altri monetizzando.
Anche quando parli di prostitute ti premuri di evidenziare che intendi quelle da x €...
Secondo me ti davano la paghetta da piccolo, molto piccolo e te la toglievano se non eri buono ...


----------



## Old oscar (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno gioca come gli pare.
> Ma attraverso il gioco (come attraverso le fantasie, i sogni e qualsiasi nostro atto...) comunichiamo molto di noi stessi. I bambini vengono psicanalizzati attraverso il gioco e sempre con quella modalità si attua la terapia...
> Tu comunichi un desiderio di controllo delle relazioni attraverso il denaro.
> E attribuisci valore a te e agli altri monetizzando.
> ...


bello,mi piace la visione che hai di me , mi piace il tuo modo di teorizzare

allora :

da piccolo la paghetta non me la davano, troppa povertà in famiglia

in quanto a prostitute,  ci sono andato forse 3 volte, in tutta la mia vita, l'ho fatto per curiosità.

Certo è che devo proprio dare un'immagine malsana di me in questo forum.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> bello,mi piace la visione che hai di me , mi piace il tuo modo di teorizzare
> 
> allora :
> 
> ...


Se la consideri malsana ...rifletti sul perché la dai.
La causa individuata era ironica ...caso mai non si fosse capito....
Invece il fatto che tendi a voler tenere le relazioni sotto controllo mi sembra altamente plausibile.


----------



## Old oscar (21 Ottobre 2008)

dimenticavo 

tu dici : Tu comunichi un desiderio di controllo delle relazioni attraverso il denaro.

guarda che forse mi confondi con qualcun altro.....
il denaro è l'ultima cosa a cui do importanza, non perchè ne abbia, tutt'altro.

però. Mi piace questo tuo modo di analizzare e trarre conclusioni, dico davvero, mi piace


----------



## Old oscar (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se la consideri malsana ...rifletti sul perché la dai.
> La causa individuata era ironica ...caso mai non si fosse capito....
> Invece il fatto che tendi a voler tenere le relazioni sotto controllo mi sembra altamente plausibile.


uè, mi sembra di essere dallo strizzacervelli !


----------



## Old oscar (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se la consideri malsana ...rifletti sul perché la dai.
> La causa individuata era ironica ...caso mai non si fosse capito....
> Invece il fatto che tendi a voler tenere le relazioni sotto controllo mi sembra altamente plausibile.


mah...............ho riflettuto...........
a me non sembra e a qunato pare non sembra neppure a chi mi conosce, 
ma se a te do questa impressione, ok, va bene così.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Certo è che devo proprio dare un'immagine malsana di me in questo forum.


come ti dicevo l'altro giorno nel virtuale si può fingere per un po' ma poi la vera natura, il proprio reale modo di essere viene fuori .
Evidentemente sei ancora nella fase prima del "dopo un po'".
Almeno mi auguro


----------

